# Company of Heroes Tales of Valor: Problem beim Login Bildschirm



## Sprudelmax (20. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir gestern CoH:Tales of Valor gekauft und auch gleich installiert.
Wenn ich es starte, dann kommt zuerst ein Bildschirm bei dem ich mich einloggen soll um Online spielen zu können.
Hier kann ich nur einen Usernamen eingeben und ein Passwort, allerdings kann ich kein neues Profil erstellen, denn dieser Button ist grau hinterlegt, man kann nur eben den Account einloggen oder zurück zu Windows. Allerdings habe ich gar keinen Account und komme damit also nicht ins Spiel.

Das wäre das erste Problem.
Das zweite Problem besteht darin, dass ein Fenster aufgeht in dem ich einen Patch herunterladen soll um Online spielen zu können. Der Patch ist 1,35mb groß laut Spiel.
Allerdings kann ich ihn nicht herunterladen, es steht dann immer nur da versuchen sie es später erneut.
Inb der Firewall sind aber alle Ports offen.

Und das komische ist, dass ich gestern mal spielen konnte, da kam dieses ganze Anmeldezeug nicht, da ging es gleich in Hauptmenü. Ich hab allerdings dabei nix geändert.

Weis jemand wie ich da weiterkomme?


----------



## golani79 (20. November 2010)

Hast du den Datenträger im Laufwerk?

Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass man bei CoH mit dem Datenträger im Laufwerk keine Onlineverbindung braucht, ohne jedoch schon.

Bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## Hawkins (20. November 2010)

Man braucht selbst mit Online Anmeldung noch die DVD im Laufwerk. Ich selbst hab mir das ganze CoH Pack mit den beiden Addons erst vor ein paar Wochen gekauft (HAMMER GAME btw). Ich weis leider nicht mehr wo ich mir nen Account angelegt hab, möglicherweise direkt auf der Website. Schau mal da vielleicht musst du den Account ja erst auf deren Website anlegen und nicht ingame.


----------



## byaliar (24. November 2010)

man kann im Spiel eines erstellen,ich kann nur füe die steam version Sprechen.War einfach zu günstig als das ich es verschmähen konnte. 
vielleicht hängt das wiedereinmal mit DRM zusammen,,oder mit dem vergleichbaren desaster bei crysis.
Einmal einen account im spiel erchaffen und zufällig das passwort nicht gespeichert.Und schon kann man sich nicht mehr anmelden weil der Server das passwort nicht annimmt.
gründe liegen beim Spiel,sendet falsche daten an server.Lösung nen neuen account machen und das Passwort gespeichert lassen.
ansonsten geh mal direkt zum CoH forum bei THQ http://forum.thq.de/ 
Das deutsche forum ist recht neu,ich kenne eigendlich nur das englische,was anscheinend weg ist ??


----------

